# [OT]Wireless network

## Neotux

hi, ich will 3 PCs kabellos miteinander verbinden. 1 Laptop, 2 Desktop PCs. der 2. Desktop steht hinter einer Zimmerwand. Aber das dürfte kein Problem sein, denk ich mal. so, diese 3PCs sollen zugriff aufeinander haben, und zudem noch zugriff auf das Internet (DSL).  Alle 3 sollen unter Linux laufen.

Was brauch ich da für technik, was wird mich das kosten. ist das realisierbar?

----------

## jay

Mit 802.11b kannst Du das ganze am kostengünstigsten realisieren. 11g Produkte sind schneller, aber auch teurer.

Die Einfachste Lösung:

1. WLAN-DSL-Router, der für Dich die Einwahl ins Netz erledigt. Z.B. MR814

2. Für den Laptop eine PCMCIA Karte, z.B. WG511 oder eine Bridge die einfach in den Ethernet-Port gestöpselt wird.

3. Für die beiden Desktop PCs: Entweder eingebaut, z:b. MA311 oder als USB-Lösung, falls dies Windows-rechner sind.

Tips:

Access-Points und Client-Karten am besten vom selben Hersteller kaufen, damit man bei Problemen nicht hin und hergeschoben wird.

Alternativ: Falls einer der Dektop-PCs in der Nähe des DSL-Modems ist, aknn man diesen auch als Access-Point aufsetzen (Achtung, nicht alle Treiber unter Linux erlauben dies!) und via Bridge und PPPoE das DSL-Modem ansprechen. Nachteil hierbei ist, dass der Rechner ständig laufen muss, um Zugang zum Internet bereitzustellen.

----------

## Neotux

hm... ok, danke erstmal, ich werd mich dann mal nach was günstigen umgucken, weil so würd ich auf 200Eur kommen. und dann noch + laptop, das iss schon ne anschaffung.

----------

## garak

Hi,

ich hab jetzt schon seit gut 2 Jahren WLAN im Haus und ich kann dir aus meiner Erfahrung nur eins sagen: Vermeide USB, wenn du Linux hast! Und wenn solltest du dir erst absolut sicher sein, dass die Karte unterstützt wird. (Ich hab eine von DLink die nicht unterstüzt wird und ein Freund hat eine von Dreytek die net unterstützt wird).

Bei Laptops gibt es in der Regel keine Probleme. D-Link hat eine 11mBit Karte von der garantiert wird das sie mit Linux geht. 

Als AccessPoint kann ich dir 3Com empfehlen. Ich hab von denen seit 2 Tagen nen neuen AP und bin total zufrieden.

Spar lieber nicht an der falschen Stelle und informier dich vorher mal bei:

http://www.tuxmobil.de/

http://www.linux-wlan.org

Gruß,

garak

----------

## Mac Fly

generell sollte man achten, das man nicht den Texas Instruments ACX100 Chipsatz erwischt, der is nämlich shit, ich bekomm die Karte unter 2.6 nicht zum laufen...

----------

## woodworker

am besten - aber auch teursten - sind teile von orinoco

und ausserdem sidn alle WarDriving Tool auf Orinoco zugeschnitten

nciht das mn sowas machen soltle wen man so eien karte kauft *G*

----------

## jay

Achtung Orinoco ist nicht gleich Orinoco!

Die echten Wavelan IEEE 802.11b Karten wurden ursprünglich von Lucent entwickelt und später in Orinoco umgetauft, der entsprechende Linux Treiber heisst daher auch orinoco_cs. Aus dem Spinoff der Wireless-Division von Lucent gingen zwei neue Firmen Agere und Avaya hervor, deren Produkte ebenfalls Orinoco heissen. Agere verkaufte später die Karte plus  Markennamen Orinoco an Proxim weiter, die ihrerseits alle ihre Karten in Orinoco umtauften, obwohl die auf dem Atheros-Chipsatz basieren! Nur die Orinoco Classic mit 11b Funktionen von Proxim besitzt noch den guten alten Agere-Chip!

Von Linux nicht nativ unterstützte Karten:

- Intel Centrino

- Alle Karten mit Broadcom-Chipsatz

- TI TNETW1100b/1130/1230 Chipsätze

Closed Source Linux Treiber:

- ADMtek8211 Chipsatz

- Realtek RTL8180L Karten

----------

## wulfkuhn

Ich hab mir den Treiberärger gespart, mit zwei AP/Bridges für ca 70 Euro jeweils.

D-Link dwl900 ap+ oder so. Geht sogar 135 m weit mit den originalantennen obwohl der eine hinter 'ner dicken Glasscheibe steht und die Strassenbahn dazwischen durchfährt.

----------

## jay

Bridges mögen ja für Desktop Rechner ganz praktisch sein, ganz besonders wenn man die Antennen z.B. auf den Balkon stellen will.  Aber für einen Laptop ist eine Bridge doch recht unhandlich  :Smile: 

----------

## PeKron

Zwischenfrage:

Ich beabsichtige auch in naechster Zeit auf Wlan umzusteigen. Allerdings soll parallel noch ein Switch mitlaufen da mein Gateway mit RedHat das Routing, Firewall etc.. uebernimmt.

Ich denke ich werde mir einen Dlink 900AP+ AccessPoint holen.

Die entscheidende Frage ist aber:

Welche Karte? Viele Dlink Karten bieten ja Linux Support, aber welche ist die beste? Bekannte sagten mir das die Dlink DWL-660 recht gut sein soll aufgrund Ihres Chipsatzes. Auch Orinoco Gold Karten muessen taugen. Wichtig ist vor allem ein gutes Monitoring Mode damit das mit Kismet etc.. auch alles fein laeuft  :Smile: 

Jemand Tipps? Bin da ziemlich unbelesen...

----------

## jay

 *PeKron wrote:*   

> Wichtig ist vor allem ein gutes Monitoring Mode damit das mit Kismet etc.. auch alles fein laeuft 
> 
> 

 

DIe Prism-Karten  im g Bereich können auch Monitor Mode.

Für gute Übersicht guckst Du am besten hier

----------

## PeKron

 *jay wrote:*   

>  *PeKron wrote:*   Wichtig ist vor allem ein gutes Monitoring Mode damit das mit Kismet etc.. auch alles fein laeuft 
> 
>  
> 
> DIe Prism-Karten  im g Bereich können auch Monitor Mode.
> ...

 

Hi,

danke. Letzteren Link kannte ich zwar schon, nur stand da nie ob der Support nun gut ist oder weniger gut. Anscheinend gibt es da ja viele Unterschiede.

Ich schau mich in dem Segment noch mal um...

Grueße

----------

## Steve03

hi,

ich hab nen mr814 router und ne ma401 pcmcia karte in meinem notebook (alles 802.11b) funzt prima unterm 2.4er und 2.6er. als treiber benutz ich orinoco_cs mit dem monitor-patch. der rechner meines vaters hat das usb teil von netgear (hab grad den namen vergessen...) leider will er da aber kein linux drauf... son n4p eben  :Wink: , müsste aber gehen, der 2.6er hat jedenfalls treiber dafür. wenn du den router sparen willst, gibt es auch noch den host-ap treiber, womit man ne normale karte als acces point betreiben kann, hab ich aber noch net ausprobiert (ad-hoc müsste ja auch gehen, wär aber net so elegant  :Wink: ) und der dann eben als inet-gateway...

grüsse steve

----------

## jay

Die MA401 kriegt man leider nicht mehr. Hab auch noch ein fantastisches Exemplar im Einsatz.

----------

## zenok

Es heißt oft unter Linux laufen nur sehr wenige 54g Karten aber das ist falsch!! Durch den ndiswrapper kann man sämtliche 54g Karten mit ihren Windows Treibern unter Linux betreiben. Ist kein Problem - geht bei mir und klappt super!

----------

## jay

Ist aber nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.

----------

## trapperjohn

 *jay wrote:*   

> Ist aber nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.

 

Ist zwar nicht das "Gelbe vom Ei" aber ich muss ihm zustimmen - ich nutze den driverloader von Linuxant und das funktioniert wirklich gut.  Ob das Wrapping-System technisch gesehen gut ist oder nicht, sei dahingestellt, aber nach der Installation merkt man von diesem Wrapping nichts (im Gegensatz zum Beispiel zu Wine bzw. CrossoverOffice ...).

----------

## Mac Fly

Jo, aber dazu muss der Treiber im *.INF-Format vorliegen.

Bei meiner US-Robotics is dies leider nicht der Fall. Nur ne *.exe...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

